# Suppression applications liste achats



## stéphane83 (13 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Hier, j'ai été agréablement surpris de voir qu'on pouvait supprimer des achats de la liste purchased donc.

Le hic c'est que lorsque je télécharge à nouveau un achat déjà effectué et bien il ne se place plus dans la liste...

Donc, une fois effacés, les achats ne se repositionnent plus dans la liste.

Mais le plus fou, c'est que je n'arrive plus à effectuer le téléchargement d'iPhoto : 
App store m'indique qu' il figure déjà dans ma liste d'achat...


----------

